# Itâ€™s Friday (nearly)...



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Iâ€™m kicking this off early because â€¦

a: Iâ€™m off to bed

b: Iâ€™m already wearing Fridayâ€™s watch and will be wearing it to bed h34r:

c: Really itâ€™s a reminder for you late night sleepers that itâ€™s the first Friday of the month and we said that weâ€™d do a collageâ€¦

Amongst this stuff is my *Jaeger LeCoultre Master Quartz Cal.352 * dating from 1982 on a brand new 18mm Toshi - good combo eh?


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

It'l be the Sub ND for me (just like the last 7 days since I received it!)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy for me:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Stu. Well have no collage ready, pulled one of these from storage to wear for a while


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

London is dead, London is dead, London is dead, London is dead etc. oh oh oh ooohhhhh oh... Sorry, just a quick Morrissey tribute for Stu. :lol:

Anyway, a collage? Well, how about an instant naturally occuring desktop collage?










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

William, are you a vibrator repair man? :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> William, are you a vibrator repair man? :lol:


Naw he doesn't repair them now just collects


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

James said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > William, are you a vibrator repair man? :lol:
> ...


You beat me to it, James.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL

Ok a quick collage I did in seconds with some of what was on my desk...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ahem... To quote Red Green, "If the ladies don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.". :lol: Thank goodness nobody asked about the red foam rubber kidney.

Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> Ahem... To quote Red Green, "If the ladies don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.". :lol: Thank goodness nobody asked about the red foam rubber kidney.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I wanted to ask but was too busy to take the picture. What is it? :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well EPREX is a drug mfr I believe... Im assuming its a stress buster marketing freebie?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Jon you are on the right track. Eprex is a trade name for Erythropoietin, an artificial hormone that supplements the production of red blood cells. Crooked atheletes use it to boost oxygenation of muscle tissue. Doctors prescribe it to chemotherapy patients and and kidney failure patients. The rubber kidneys are provided to Doctors and clinics to give to dialysis patients to help develope post surgical aterial stents in their forearms. Wow, I'm usually not that informative. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Back to Damasko this week - have a good weekend everyone:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Citizen Automatic


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

One of my old favourites today, it really doesn't get enough outings......










No desktop view here.....even I don't have a wide enough angle lens for that :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing the Pro all week...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

RLT-69 today










Paul


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I went Breitling today:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

No surprises here


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Been wearing it all week... Speedbird III - PRS-22


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new *Hamilton Jazzmaster* chronograph today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quick collage of desk clutter & my watch - Seiko Spirit SVCS003 (or something like that)

Hope you all have a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sinn 856 for me today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

No collage from myself, just a Superocean ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Iâ€™m kicking this off early because â€¦ Iâ€™m off to bed


 

Sorry Stu, but as we gave one of our Colonial cousins a good kicking for starting the Friday thread early, and we must strive to remain consistant at all times, consider yourself well and truly kicked







h34r:

We must maintain our standards, after all, that's what put the Great into Britain :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

PRS20 today...boy, changing straps on this one is really tedious 










Have a nice week-end all!

Jan


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with this one so far today, haven't worn it for ages.










_Tissot Seastar Navigator from the early 70's_

HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday and Breitling Premier :lol:



















...and a collage (from last month)


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

a wis is never bored with a watch and a camera

i took this while waiting for my cars mot yesterday


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Beater Frankenwatch for me...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

my new toy

I can't seem show people the watch with out shouting "KAPOW" like a batman punch


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Am outdoors part of today, so with heavy showers and bad weather on the way, it's a Vostok Amphibian Radio Room, no.51 of 99 for me.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't play. Got a new phone and haven't loaded the software to transfer photo's yet.

So Sub LV now then the GMT IIc when i get back from work...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

catflem said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™m kicking this off early because â€¦ Iâ€™m off to bed
> ...


Lee I consider myself to well and truly kicked :bangin: .

But to be fair the first reply didnâ€™t come in until Friday â€" just think of it as a heads up to encourage some of you to dust your cameraâ€™s offâ€¦ 

However, despite my efforts weâ€™re still getting a few stock photoâ€™sâ€¦ ..so come on guys you must try harder! :lol:

PS - I'm Welsh so should be excused! :tongue2:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

today i are be mostly (not surprisingly) wearing this:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay - I'll play. Collage of part of my collection of Al Green vinyl, imports, promo records/cds, tickets , programmes etc etc. A lot larger than my watch collection and just as expensive for some of the stuff. :blink:

Alasdair

Wearing the Bathys later today :tongue2:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just landed back in Blighty after a whistle-stop tour of New York with 20 television production students!

Was amazing to be there on election results day but man I feel rough!!! uuuurrrrrggggghhhhhh


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

No collage just n intresting watch

Martin


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry no collage.............

Had this back almost a week.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mart broad said:


> No collage just n intresting watch
> 
> Martin


Like the blasted case and ladder hands...What is the second crown for?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a nice Grovana Paul  h34r:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jbw said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > No collage just n intresting watch
> ...


Cheers

Crown at 2 for bezal adjustment which it locks at the desired point,one at 4 for the normal.

Martin


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mart broad said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...


That's the first watch i have seen with a crown to adjust an External bezel!


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

This for me the rest of the day


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT 13...and a bottle of beer*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been extremely busy so far today & I`m still recovering from finishing a difficult set of nights yesterday so I forgot about the 1st Friday collage h34r:

Oh well, this arrived earlier today from Keith (thanks again mate :thumbup: )& has cheered me up no end, I`m in love :heart: :heart:

*Heuer 200m Professional Diver. TH branded ETA 2824.2 2**5 Jewels*.










It`s not visible in the photo but the bezel is dark blue & the dial charcoal rather then black, I put it on this old grey nato though I`m wondering if a blue one might go better :wink2:

I thought the CWC on it`s newly fitted black nato might make a good partner for the Heuer 



CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels










It`s interesting to see how similar the cases are, I wonder if they were made by the same company? :huh:

BTW does anyone have an idea when the Heuer might have been made?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work and swapped over to this, haven't worn it for a while.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been extremely busy so far today & I`m still recovering from finishing a difficult set of nights yesterday so I forgot about the 1st Friday collage h34r:
> 
> Oh well, this arrived earlier today from Keith (thanks again mate :thumbup: )& has cheered me up no end, I`m in love :heart: :heart:
> 
> ...


Congrats Mac - Its a great watch and in much better condition in the steal than Keith's photo's (no offence Keith's h34r: ) so to speak, wouldn't you agree?

Try 'onthedash' dot 'com' where you can look at pages from old Heuer catalogs - I would start looking by looking at the 83 - to 85 ones 

By jove I think I may have just helped someone! - I'm gona have to take the rest of the day off and lie down! :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been extremely busy so far today & I`m still recovering from finishing a difficult set of nights yesterday so I forgot about the 1st Friday collage h34r:
> ...


Cheers Stuart, it is _really_ nice & very `toolish` if you catch my drift :wink2:

Thanks for the info re `onthedash` I`ll give it a look


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

An old faithful for me:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Great dial on that Seiko Paul, love the colour & the design of it .. mind you not seen that Seiko before, any further info on it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

VinceR said:


> Great dial on that Seiko Paul, love the colour & the design of it .. mind you not seen that Seiko before, any further info on it?


Vince, Roy had a small batch (maybe 4!) of them back in 2005...at a very reasonable price of Â£49 ... according to my records (  )

It's quartz, measures 42mm including crown. Haven't changed the battery yet  . It has a screw down back and a screw down crown.

Still have the box, tags, links and papers and has a Ref. SGD561P1. On the back 7N42-6130.

Seems very rare and if you Google on that Ref, most links come back here ( :lol: ) with a few on SCWF.

Hope this helps....its a keeper...as well as a beater.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been extremely busy so far today & I`m still recovering from finishing a difficult set of nights yesterday so I forgot about the 1st Friday collage h34r:
> ...


From what I have read of the period after TAG picked up Heuer, they ran out the existing Heuer parts inventory, so there were mix and match versions of their watches. Depending on when the Heuer dials, casebacks and movements were used up, temporary variations came to exist. The '83 - '85 time frame coincides with what I read as well.

Later,

William


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Marathon on Speedbird:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


From the quick search I`ve done I gather they were Heuer`s first divers watch, reference no. 844, the quartz version (ref. 8442) which came out first were originallly made by Monnin in France in the late 1970s.

This comes from a 1981 catalogue


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> No surprises here


What still :yawn:

:tongue2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hhmm, my Cute FTP thingy is incompatible with my new PC's Vista OS, I can't access my watch pics 

FYI I am wearing an RLT modded O&W M1


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tissot PRS516










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This one for the past two days


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> An old faithful for me:


  That's very nice Paul. I don't think I've seen that one? Do you keep all your large watches locked away when I come around? :lol:



PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > No surprises here
> ...


Yes :tongue2:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

How convenient that I am wearing the Omega again today:










Mark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > An old faithful for me:
> ...


They're in his briefcase. 

I like that too, Paul. Not usually much of a Seiko lover, but that one's got soul. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> They're in his briefcase.
> 
> I like that too, Paul. Not usually much of a Seiko lover, but that one's got soul. :thumbsup:


The briefcase is now well hidden....he's run out of vintage leather. h34r:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Now photobucket is working again im back wearing this.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

A bit of class from Bridlington this evening.










Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this for the last few days


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Gone all Search & Rescue today ... Paul


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

An old friend


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Bladerunner said:


> An old friend


Trolocx wonder where that royce went too ,bloody great mate :tongue2:


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

My pocket throw down from today!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> this


 :lol: yeh right! - course you are shawn - I want to see today's newspaper


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this
> ...


 :yawn: :feck: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> :yawn: :feck: :lol:


How rude!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > :yawn: :feck: :lol:
> ...


putting this on b4 i retire......up at 2am for work in the morning......


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not long on the pc tonight - 710 was doing lots of powerpoint stuff until just now.

invicta at work followed by the 69, but now the citizen (which now looks great on a hirsch rally and dep).

the 69 is packed up to go back to Roy for a mineral crystal - acrylic what's good about it? really what?

then i need to find a strap for it - black leather with contrasting stitching probably.

suggestions anyone?


----------

